# دورة الإدارة الفعالة للمشاريع Pmp بالعربي في الرياض بسعر جميل



## عندليب العاني (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ..

طرحت الغرفة التجارية بالرياض دورة الإدارة الفعالة للمشاريع PMP ، بالغة العربية 

في ظني أنها بسعر جميل ومغري (3000 ريال) ، وتخفض إلى (2700 ريال) عند التسجيل والدفع قبل الدورة بإسبوع ..

وستكون الدورة في 10 أيام مسائية من الساعة 5:30 حتى الساعة 8:30 بتاريخ 17 - 28 / 2 / 2007م ..

صفحة الدورات بالغرفة


----------



## عندليب العاني (27 يناير 2007)

يرفع للفائدة ..


----------



## النائف (28 يناير 2007)

اخي عندليب شكرا لك ، واذا عندك معلومات عن المدرب ياليت ترفعها لنا ، لاني بصراحة اخذت دورة سابقا في نفس الموضوع بس للاسف المتدربين هم الذين يشرحون للمدرب .
وشكرا مرة اخرى .


----------



## taha77uk (28 يناير 2007)

ممتاز جيد جدا


----------



## taha77uk (28 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم 
اريد رابط يعمل للبرنامج

البرنامج غير موجود في www.bccline.com

ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## عندليب العاني (29 يناير 2007)

أخي النائف .. 

هو المهندس (إبراهيم الشنباوي) إن لم تخني الذاكرة ، وهو مدرب من أرض الكنانة مصر ، هذا كل ما أعرفه عنه !!


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك وبارك مشاركتك
برجاء إرسال نسخة من أسئلة شهادة الـ PMP إذا لديك لأنى بإذن الله تعالى قد إقترب موعد إختبارى للحصول على PMP ولك جزيل الشكر وعنوانى ahmd_sharqawy على الـ yahoo أو الـ hotmail


----------



## عندليب العاني (1 فبراير 2007)

أخي الكريم (أحمد محمد الشرقاوي) ..

كم تمنيت أن تكون لدي أسئلة شهادة الـ Pmp لأرسلها لك ، لكن لكل أسف ليست لدي ، ولا أدري هل من الممكن أن يفيدنا أحد الإخوة بشأنها؟


----------

